
Kaspersky: Russia's Top Cyber Sleuth Foils US Spies, Helps Kremlin Pals - ldayley
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2012/07/ff_kaspersky/all/
======
guard-of-terra
By the way, in present days Russian blogosphere/tech circles we tend to value
freedom of thinking. Meaning that if somebody (Kaspersky) wants to think that
the only way for Internet to work is control and user real IDs, we kind of let
him to.

This leads to the fact that the range of opinions expressed on my livejournal
friends feed will probably make your head explode.

But it does not mean that any of the radical views is the mainstream thinking.

------
krakensden
Cypherpunk culture is pretty deeply intertwined with programmer culture in the
US, it's easy to forget that it's not true everywhere.

It's also easy to forget that the situation we have here, where even the
biggest criminal organizations are pretty weak (and deeply local), and the
State is the scariest actor around, is neither natural nor normal.

~~~
caladri
I think when you say that you pretty well reduce the vision of programmer
culture in the US. How much cypherpunk influence is there in the wide swaths
of programming culture that came out of Web 2.0? And how many cypherpunks have
gone on to work for the NSA, DARPA, etc.? I'm not sure the landscape is so
very different, and certainly one could tease out a cypherpunk influence in
Russia that's much more obvious and profound than that in the United States.

There are many programmer cultures, and even cypherpunk culture is very
complicated. There are some very different strains of cypherpunk thought, i.e.
the divide between those whose primary mode of action as being exposing the
scariest actor around and those whose effort is centered in hiding from the
scariest actor around.

------
libraryatnight
While I disagree with his views on privacy, the fearful, paranoid, tone of
this article didn't really match the content.

------
ama
while I dont agree with the stuff Eugen kaspersky says, this is mostly a fear
mongering piece.

